# Worms, flukes or leeches ???



## cMc (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello - new here. I have a 5 year old 46 gallon tank with one tetra (pristella). Yesterday I noticed small worms on the bottom of the tank. Most couldn't be seen without a magnifying glass, but one was large enough to see, and it's tail (?) was stuck to the bottom glass (I don't have gravel) so I could see it fairly well. It was white and less than 1/8 inch long, and was struggling to free itself from the glass. At first I thought it was a baby tetra, but it definitely isn't. The others are so small you can barely seem them and only with a magnifying glass. They are slithering across the bottom. Do planaria typically crawl like that, or could this be flukes or leeches? I do a 20% water change every 2 weeks. Not often enough maybe??? At 5 years old, my fish doesn't have have much time left, but I certainly don't want it go out that way! I've attached a short video which isn't great, but the best I could do. I would appreciate any expert input on what this could be, and what I should (or should not) do. The small ones will soon grow!!! Thanks, cMc


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks more like mosquito larvae.


----------



## cMc (Apr 1, 2008)

herefishy said:


> Looks more like mosquito larvae.


You think so? Then I have nothing to worry about. Just some extra good eats for my fish right? That would be great. Whew. I went to the pet shop after posting my question and got "Clout. Then did another 10% water change when I got home, to vacuum the buggers out. Hopefully you're right and the Clout won't be needed. Oh well, the trip to the pet shop wasn't a total waste of time .. got to ogle the blood parrots again. God I'd love to have one but it would kill my tetra, Cochise. Why don't they make dividers for bow-front tanks?!?! :x


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Make one. Best part of being in the hobby is making things work.


----------



## cMc (Apr 1, 2008)

I've read about the home-made ones, but they all require that you glue to the front and back of the tank. That would mean draining the tank, wouldn't it? I really, - reallly don't want to do that. Besides, I wouldn't need it for a long time. They recommend plastic craft screens, but if not glued down, the parrot might break through and kill the tetra. I hear they're feisty little devils with a fierce temper, and won't tolerate any other fish, sometimes not even their own. How can such a cute fish be so mean? :lol:


----------

